# Pep ID?



## treylane (May 16, 2012)

Ran across this the other day, the mature leaves are about 1/2" across, slightly furry/spiky.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

It kind of looks like _P. tovariana_; here's one that Chuck posted: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/88146-peperomias-10.html#post1676553


One from Peperomia.net:









(http://www.peperomia.net)


----------



## treylane (May 16, 2012)

Oh, that definitely looks like it, thanks!


----------

